# clip on lamps for a tank with trim



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

Recently, I have noticed a lot of compact lamps that kind of clip onto the side of the tank. Similar to this:










But all of the ones I can find online can only clip on trimless tanks (there clip-on slot is too narrow for a trim).

Does anyone know if there are light fixtures that would fit onto a tank with trim? (I dont mean the ones that have a stand that you place next tot he tank, or the ones that hang from the ceiling). Preferably having the similar "strip" look. (if that made any sense).

Thanks


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I got one from Lucky's before that goes on a tank with trim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

really?

do you mind telling me the name/brand of it?

thanks


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have the Fluval light and a tank with trim(My contest tank) so I used a square glass coaster and attached the light to that instead, and then used a bit of industrial strength velcro to attach it to the tank...


----------

